# Bombardier Debuts Self-Balancing Qualifier 'Cycle-Car' Concept



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

> _Our Prototypes column introduces new vehicle concepts and presents visuals from designers who illustrate the ideas. Some of them will be extensions of existing concepts, others will be new, some will be production ready, and others really far-fetched._


 So , basicly just another CGI "doodle" . !!


----------

